# Peanut Butter (good or bad???)



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

i am very interested to what people think about peanut butter. I have read that it promotes BMs and then i have heard that it constipates. I like to eat it but have suspected lately that it may be contributing to minor constipation?? not sure so i thought i would hear what other people thought about it


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I love it but it upsets my stomach so I eat it about 1x in a year.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

As I mention in my site, it depends on what combo I take it.For example, if I take the CREAMY (not chunky) peanut butter together with jelly on whole wheat bread AND washed down with Mint-Magic tea or jasmine, or licorice tea, I'm fine.If I take CREAMY peanut butter with the crunchier/sweeter sort of lettuce, on whole wheat bread AND washed down with a warm, sufficiently-sweetened drink, I'm fine.However, say I'd take peanut butter on saltines (especially at the end of a meal, and especially with cold water) that's a sure recipe for my constipation.I find that chick-peas also disagree with me, since they have a drying-out & therefore irritating effect. HOWEVER, if I'd smear mayonnaise on whole wheat bread and THEN add the chick peas on top of the mayo, THEN eat it with salad & warm drink, that's much healthier for me.It's all a matter of mixing the "antidotes" together with the "poison"







to render the poison harmless.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I notice when I eat peanut butter, I am in dire pain the next day - and get extremely constipated. It's like cement. And, it's a shame, because I love it!!


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Isn't one of the things IBS is suppose to be triggered by food sensitivities? I know with myself I am allergic to mold and I can't eat nuts of any kind - regular or buttered. I would always have stomach pains from peanut butter, almond butter......


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I ate peanut butter for dinner last night and, by my standards, am constipated today (only one rather hard BM), so beware.


----------



## pamelainkaty (Jan 30, 2002)

I can't eat peanut butter, it causes me great pain, I love it and it hates me! pamelainkaty


----------

